# **Help Breeding Amano Shrimp**



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone had sucessfull experience breeding Amano Shrimp?

I bought 10 of them 6 months ago from Lucky's aquarium. The first batch of eggs the female laid did not survive as it fell into the aquarium when I was trying to trasnfer it and was quickly eaten by my tetras. It's been two weeks since the female is pregnant again. So I'd like to get some help this time! 

In total I have two tanks, one 20G planted housing the shrimps and tetras now. And a 5.5G that I set up cycled with sponge filter and a piece of driftwood covered with java moss. 

I have read that the eggs need to hatch in salt water condition? So do I just collect the eggs after its laid and dump it into a saltwater setup?

Any help is appreciated!

-Edit (Posting Pictures)

Week #2, 
Just moved out the pregnant shrimp (I shall call her Big Mama) from my 20G to the 5.5G tank. The drift wood with java moss on top in the 5.5G creates a nice little cave and Big Mama seems to be hiding in there most of the time. Since I turned off the filteration, I will be trying to minimize my feeding portion. Perhaps some zuccinni, since it's easier to clean off the excess. I will try and get the salt water tank ready tomorrow...


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Planet Inverts has a quick run down here - http://www.planetinverts.com/Amano Shrimp.html.

I don't think you have the time to get the set up in place for this batch, but you could certainly try with the next.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the eggs and the larvea need salt water to properly develope. 

as for the eggs, the female should not be dropping them. To breed them, all of the shrimps need to be housed in a brackish water environment. The female will carry the eggs until their hatch into larvae. And then all you need to worry about if getting enough food for the thing......which I believe plantinvert said: tetraselmis algae, which is a marine version of green water.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I only got one to survive and that one didn't even hit full size and died. It was a red version of the amano shrimp though. Kind of rare, that's why I tried to breed them.
There is still time. You need to set up 2 more mini tanks (like a betta tank) and a bunch of plastic cups. One for the mother and one for the fry.
- Put the mother in one tank. Keep an eye for hatched larvae.
- Set up the second tank as a salt water tank.
- Once they started hatching, it takes several days for them to hatch. You only have 2 or 3 days to move the larvae into the salt water tank. Otherwise, they will start to die. Use a flash light and a turkey baser to suck it up.
- Once all the larvae are in the salt tank, start feed them green water.
- After a while, some thing like ~month, the larvae should morph in to a miniature amano shrimp.
- Fish out the baby shrimp and drop them into a cup filled with salt water. Every 2 days, take out 1/2 the old water and replace with new fresh water. Do not add salt.
- Eventually, after 5 or 6 switch you'll end up with a cup of all fresh water. This is to slow condition them to fresh water. They are ready to be dumped into a fresh water tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info! Do I need heater and filter for the two mini tank set up?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Look up on sites like reefcentral.com and mofib.org on the culturing of shirmp in closed systems.

The amano and other shrimps are hard to culture since they hatch as immature larval stage and must go through a series of changes and metamorphose into an adult eventually. I'd guess that it takes at least 30 days for meta to happen - from what I've read, doing a wc before meta can cause a lot of deaths in larvae. 

Anyhow, you should be able to buy nannochlorpsis phytoplankton at a few LFS in Toronto. 

Good luck!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow hats off to you. Would love it if you could keep a photo journal of your progress. GL


----------

